# opinion on alcohol when pregnant ...



## BethHx

*So it's my birthday at the end of the month & ever since getting pregnant i have craved a Koppaberg so i am considering having myself some, maybe even just a quater of the bottle.
I have read in other threads people have a glass of wine monthly etc.
& i've quit smoking, dont everything possible for my little girl so surely a small glass of alcohol can't hurt ...

anyone else had any?

Don't want people thinking im a bad mom or anything from this thread, i probably wont even end up having any but ive had such a hard time these past 27 weeks and feel i deserve it to be honest.

Its also nothing to do with not being able to go 9 months without a drink as i rarely drank before i got pregnant, once every 4 months if that.

*


----------



## leoniebabey

with my 1st i had a small bottle of 'wkd' on my auntys engagement and a small bottle of barcardi breezer at a friends birthday. I wouldn't go out and get hammered but didn't see the harm in one small bottle. Havn't had a drink this time though.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I bet this thread will get locked eventually. I don't think you "deserve" alcohol,you are carrying a baby...not in the army,all of us here are pregnant and our babies are what DESERVE the very best and alcohol,whether it be wine,a light beer,or o'dules for crying outloud doesn't fall in the category of the best for them. I smoked 2 packs of cigarettes a day with both of my pregnancies until I found out and I stopped,its what needs to be done for their health...not your needs or wants:shrug:


----------



## BethHx

Ok maybe 'deserve' was the wrong word to use and i know it is about the health of my baby. I have done a lot for her already and after being told i would never carry a baby this far to be honest the last thing i would do is risk her health.
One small drink doesn't harm them and in some places they advice you to drink (cant remember what it is, that horrid tasting stuff full of iron)


----------



## BethHx

& there will be no need for it to get locked aslong as people dont get 'bitchy' or over opinionated.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

It really doesn't matter,you asked for opinions and people will be honest....they locked a thread over opinions on ear piercing a baby once I mean...for some,things like this are touchy subjects...not just over opinionated responses trying to be rude for the fack of it:flower:


----------



## BethHx

MUM0FTW0 said:


> It really doesn't matter,you asked for opinions and people will be honest....they locked a thread over opinions on ear piercing a baby once I mean...for some,things like this are touchy subjects...not just over opinionated responses trying to be rude for the fuck of it:flower:


I want people to be honest & i havent said im going to have some just something i am considering if i am still craving it at the time. & i know i read the thread. My mom was told to have a glass of guiness every week through both of her pregnancies :thumbup:


----------



## kayleighg

Without trying to be controversial here..1 bottle is not going to be the end of the world! Just stick to the 1 :)


----------



## leoniebabey

BethHx said:


> Ok maybe 'deserve' was the wrong word to use and i know it is about the health of my baby. I have done a lot for her already and after being told i would never carry a baby this far to be honest the last thing i would do is risk her health.
> One small drink doesn't harm them and in some places they advice you to drink (cant remember what it is, that horrid tasting stuff full of iron)

guinnes :lol: ? my nan said that's what they used to be told back in the day


----------



## BethHx

exactly what I thought Kayleigh, but this is obv something I shouldn't have asked opinions on as I really get fed up of arguments being caused on the teen threads lol. But even if I have some it will probably be a case of my boyfriend having one & me having a few sips to get the taste & yes guiness  went & asked her before my other post :)xx


----------



## flashy09

Having one beer will do absolutely nothing to your baby.


----------



## Mummy1995

I see no harm.. 
They dont say NO drinking when pregnant.. My dr said no more than 2 units twice a week and dont get drunk.. I mean I wouldnt have that much but one isnr going to do any damage.. X


----------



## JessPape

1 bottle will not harm you baby.. go for it.. Lots of us do.


----------



## Babybbumbleb

I wouldn't, unless it's a little bit of red wine, red wine helps the circulation of blood flow and I've been drinking it since I was 2 on Sundays because I'm Sicilian and catholic, so it's just up to you. But I'm talking abut like a inch of wine not a full glass. Just my opinion


----------



## x__amour

I wouldn't, personally. That's just me though. :flower:


----------



## ChesMik4eva

I've thought about having a glass of wine but after a sip it tasted horrible and I wanted none of it. I probably wouldn't do it again, the most I've had is when I put a bit of red wine in my cooking lol.


----------



## Srrme

I personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## Beccaaa

One beer won't do any harm, i say go for it if you fancy it. Its not like your going out to get pissed :] x


----------



## tentoes92

You always hear that they don't know what Or if any amount of alcohol is safe for baby. I personally wouldn't do it, it's not worth. Get a massage or something.


----------



## beanzz

I didn't touch a drop of alcohol whilst pregnant and still won't now that I'm breastfeeding. I just see it as doing the right thing for both me and my baby but some people can justify having a bit of alcohol :shrug: I know I wouldn't forgive myself if I did so I stayed away

If you really feel having that bottle of alcohol isn't going to harm your baby then go for it. It's your conscience so as long as you're fine with it :)


----------



## Linzi_x

personally I wouldn't want to risk anything but if you're low risk and believe it won't do anything to harm your baby then I'm sure it wouldn't hurt :)


----------



## danni94

Okay, so the link I'll post might be a bit OTT, but it does say ANY amount of alchohol. It's your baby, you should do what you want to, but the info people give about drinking wine once a week, is not true. They say it's fine for recovering alchoholics who are trying to stop drinking for their children. Everywhere you look it says 'it's best to not drink at all, but if you must, a glass of wine every 2 weeks is deemed ok' not a whole bottle of kopparberg.. but anyway. It's your choice. I didn't drink with LO, nor will I drink with this one. https://www.health.gov.sk.ca/alcohol-pregnancy-questions


----------



## KateyCakes

I personally wouldn't. I didn't drink, smoke, eat anything I shouldn't yet we both still ended up fighting for life. I'd never wish it on anyone, but I always think, why me when there's people who get drunk and have an uncomplicated pregnancy? Now if I'd drank even a sip of alcohol this still probably would have happened, but I would then have blamed myself for it.

I personally think it's selfish not to resist having a drink, it's only 9 months of your life unless you breastfeed obviously.

Why risk it?


----------



## Lissa3120

there'll be other birthday's. so personally i wouldn't. like others have said, it is unknown what affect any amount of alcohol will have on you or your baby, as each are individuals. and although some people may have been advised to drink during their pregnancy, it may not have been as cut and dry as that, and if you haven't personally been advised, there's probably a reason why.
but it is up to you, and i can understand why you would like a drink and that pregnancy is hard and you have to give up a lot. but your not giving any of it up for a lifetime, just another 2 - 3 months and extra if you breastfeed. 
everyone is individual, as are their pregnancies and children. so you know yourself and your pregnancy best, so do what you feel is right for you and your baby.

hope you make the right decision for you and your baby :)
best wishes :)


----------



## ClairAye

When I was around 20 weeks + I had a half glass of wkd, but it smelt really awful to me and didn't taste right either :shrug: Isn't the stuff you're talking about the stuff in the 500ml bottles? Personally I wouldn't have one, I spoke to my midwife after I had the half glass and she said the bottle would have done no harm (275ml).. But I regret the fact I had even such a small amount of something so weak.. It's completely up to you though :flower:


----------



## MarissaFaith

Hmm... I personally wouldn't do it. Keep yourself alcohol free until the baby gets here - the slightest bit can effect the baby, or at least I thought so. They really do say it's best to stay away from alcohol all together.
Just wait until you AREN'T pregnant, and have yourself the whole bottle! (as long as you aren't breast feeding)


----------



## snowflakes

BethHx said:


> exactly what I thought Kayleigh, but this is obv something I shouldn't have asked opinions on as I really get fed up of arguments being caused on the teen threads lol. But even if I have some it will probably be a case of my boyfriend having one & me having a few sips to get the taste & yes guiness  went & asked her before my other post :)xx

Sorry not a teen, I actally just turned 40, but I saw this thread and had to try a save this girl from what looks like the sarcrficial lamb. One glass of wine here and there is not going to hurt your LO, my father is a Gynecologist. In fact if you google red wine while preggro you'll find some benefits, small, but they are there. Sorry just had to add this. And remember girls there is giving your opinon and being harsh while doing that.. Lets try and be kind everyone is just here to get support, etc...


edit: very confused, everyone is talking about drinking a whole bottle of wine or whatever, wasn't the Poster just talking about a sip? A sip NOT BAD, a bottle BAD... While pregnant of course.


----------



## Terrapinface

I personally wouldn't but like everyone else is saying, one won't hurt so I guess it's up to you. You will only do what you want to do anyway :). I'm personally staying away from all alcohol and cigarettes though xx


----------



## BethHx

Hard to reply to everyone as I'm on my phone so ill try & reply to what I can remember ...
I'm having a high risk pregnancy but I personally don't feel a few sips of koppaberg will hurt. I would say a glass of wine is worse than some pear cider. However I have discovered today they do a no alcohol one & as its only the taste I want not the alcohol I will be getting that later :)
Although I still don't feel the odd sip of alcohol will do any harm, people smoke, do drugs & drink constantly through their pregnancies & yes it does harm the babies but sometimes it doesn't so I'll just see how I feel on my bday. Probs won't do it as I'll feel guilty after but its nice to get other opinions etc


----------



## Abby_

That's good that they do an alcohol free version. The only alcohol i've had has been in puddings but other than that i've not had any. I never really drank before so haven't missed it or wanted it badly. :)


----------



## BethHx

Abby_ said:


> That's good that they do an alcohol free version. The only alcohol i've had has been in puddings but other than that i've not had any. I never really drank before so haven't missed it or wanted it badly. :)

I never really drank either thats why its so weird for me to be wanting some, another stupid pregnancy craving i guess. But yeah i'm glad i've found an alcohol free version :happydance:


----------



## BeckiiAndBump

When I first found out I was pregnant I wondered how I would cope with my 18th birthday and the temptation to drink. But I found it really easy to say no. 
I'm not judging you or saying that you're a piss head but one bottle could easily become two. And is risking your babies health worth it for some booze.
At the end of the day you know whats right for you x


----------



## BethHx

BeckiiAndBump said:


> When I first found out I was pregnant I wondered how I would cope with my 18th birthday and the temptation to drink. But I found it really easy to say no.
> I'm not judging you or saying that you're a piss head but one bottle could easily become two. And is risking your babies health worth it for some booze.
> At the end of the day you know whats right for you x

I know exactly what you mean but it wouldn't have even been a full bottle that i drank, just wanted the taste of it really :) x


----------



## BeckiiAndBump

Then that's okay. :) tbh I can't really judge because I had some cake mixture yesterday and I guess that's more harmful 'cause of the raw egg.
Also many people drink through out their pregnancy because they don't know they are pregnant... Half a bottle won't hurt x


----------



## LittleAngel_x

I had a few sips of my cousins and my mums alcohol at my great grandma's funural wake.. But i didnt know i was pregnant and i felt really bad when i found out i was pregnant.
I may or may not have been pregnant that day but according to my LMP i was.


----------



## Lacuna

danni94 said:


> Okay, so the link I'll post might be a bit OTT, but it does say ANY amount of alchohol. It's your baby, you should do what you want to, but the info people give about drinking wine once a week, is not true. They say it's fine for recovering alchoholics who are trying to stop drinking for their children. Everywhere you look it says 'it's best to not drink at all, but if you must, a glass of wine every 2 weeks is deemed ok' not a whole bottle of kopparberg.. but anyway. It's your choice. I didn't drink with LO, nor will I drink with this one. https://www.health.gov.sk.ca/alcohol-pregnancy-questions

It _is_ true -- in the UK. The NHS says one to two units a week is "minimal risk". I'm assuming US and Canadian health bodies say different things. 

It's your choice. I wouldn't -- I go by NHS guidelines, usually, but I have an addictive personality and it's never "just one drink" for me.


----------



## SusannLynnn

I wouldnt do it. I drank quite a bit twice before I found out I was pregnant, my OH's birthday and the weekend before Christmas. and felt horrible about it when I found out and I'm still scared something may be wrong with my baby. I know of too many people that have had problems with their pregnancies due to light drinking while pregnant. 
I didn't drink any when I was pregnant with my son. And don't plan on drinking anything until after I'm done breast feeding.

But at the end of the day its your baby and only you can make the decision. :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

glad you found an alcohol free one. If i drink i drink to get drunk so for me one drink is just pointless hence why i havn't had a drink. My birthdays ages away yet (august) and i'll be HUGE by then so i just plan on going for a nice meal and might get an alcohol free cocktail to feel a bit special :lol: !!


----------



## lola_90

You might find this thread useful, it was in second tri the other day

:flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/956489-anyone.html

I've added alcohol into stews and stuff, i haven't drunk any yet as the smell makes me feel sick at the moment! But there is no harm in having a bit occasionaly :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wanted to add to what Lacuna said, in correction to the post about only alcoholics being given that advice (rubbish - I was told it at booking in and the advice not to drink at all is very recent in general - a few years ago it was 1-2 units a DAY that was the 'allowed' limit)

A 'whole bottle of Kopparberg' has less alcohol in it (2.5 units or so, from memory) than one glass of wine (250ml glass of normal strength white is about 3 units) It's not the type of alcohol that matters, it's the fact it's alcohol in general. One glass of wine, one pint of cider, three vodkas - all exactly the same as far as your body is concerned.

The recommendation for drinking while BF is to stick to 1-2 units, once or twice a week, but as soon as the alcohol is out of your blood, it's also out of your milk (the body processes one unit per hour) so there's no need to avoid drinking, just avoid feeding after drinking until the alcohol is gone.


----------



## tryin4baby

i think if you want one glass then go for it.
ive had a few small glasses of wine through my pregnancy and also a small bottle of smirnoff ice. 
i am really craving larger though but i wouldnt touch that until baby is here.

xx


----------



## CantWait_xx

I don't think one will do any harm. I went out a couple of weeks ago with the boyfriend and he ordered me a small bottle of smirnoff ice and said i'd be fine, I didn't drink it though, just because i'm already so paranoid I wouldn't touch anything that is meant to be bad for bubba. But think about people who don't find out they're pregnant til further on in their pregnancies and have drunk before finding out, most of them turn out to be fine, so a teeeny tiny bit should be fine :) x


----------



## megrenade

other than red wine, I don't even see the point of drinking alcohol if you can't even drink enough to get a buzz.. isn't that the point of alcohol? because it sure doesn't taste very good, at least to me! 

I drank and smoked pot a few times the first 5 weeks (didn't know I was pregnant) - and I still, to this day, feel extremely guilty.

I wouldn't ever drink during my pregnancy.. like others have said, there's only 9 months of your life when you need to avoid drugs and alcohol.. it's not really that much of a sacrifice :shrug:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Personally I didn't, and wouldn't. But ultimately a tiny amount won't have much effect.


----------



## MumToBe2012

One small glass should be fine if you're not gonna make a habit of it


----------



## stacy1991

Personally in my opinion one glass one bottle a few sips is not going to harm your baby. Alot of people have an occasionally drink while pregnant i was one of them and my baby and most of he people that hav an occasional drin babies are fine. If you were to drink to get drunk then that wouldn't be ok but but an occasionalo drink is fine. Go for it and dont let other people opinions or judgement stop you or make you feel guilty.


----------



## Mellie1988

I don't see the point in having alcohol when pregnant, just because you wan't it...you have the rest of your life to have alcohol, 9 months of your life that you can't...have a belated birthday when your baby is a few months old? Drink as much alcohol as you like....a quarter of a bottle or however much you want to drink isn't worth it. 

Plus I think someone else has mentioned that you can get alcohol free versions, maybe try that. 

x


----------



## LarLar

I had a couple sips of cider as i was really craving the taste a week or so ago and i mentioned it to my midwife the next day who said it was absolutely fine it wouldn't do any harm. :) But after i had those sips i didn't want anymore it didn't taste as good as i remembered.. and was put off it more than anything.

:flow: Do what you want :) obviously within limitations that you are aware of! :)


----------



## BethHx

It was me that mentioned the alcohol free stuff so this thread is pretty pointless now :)
but i wouldn't have let other peoples opinions change my mind as i believe a couple of sips wont harm my little girl & like people have said some people go months without knowing they're pregnant, they drink, smoke do drugs & everything turns out fine :)
but i appreciate all the replies etc


----------



## megrenade

if you wouldn't let other people's opinions sway your decision, why'd you come asking for opinions?


----------



## BethHx

megrenade said:


> if you wouldn't let other people's opinions sway your decision, why'd you come asking for opinions?

There is no harm in asking other people how they feel about something. :wacko:
A lot of people ask for opinons on names but i bet half the people don't chose the most popular one.
It's just nice to see how other people feel & if other people are/have had the same thoughts.


----------



## stacy1991

megrenade said:


> if you wouldn't let other people's opinions sway your decision, why'd you come asking for opinions?

To be fair to this lady, she has come on here asking a question, not to be judged or targeted.


----------



## megrenade

asking a question? she just said nobody's opinion mattered and that in the end, she'd do what she wanted.. it's just like a circumcision thread, drama. but I guess some people just don't know better.


----------



## stacy1991

Obviously she is going to do what she wants. She wanted to see what other peoples view was on the subject was. You can have your own opinion but as to the bitchness you should keep that to yourself..


----------



## MUM0FTW0

stacy1991 said:


> megrenade said:
> 
> 
> if you wouldn't let other people's opinions sway your decision, why'd you come asking for opinions?
> 
> To be fair to this lady, she has come on here asking a question, not to be judged or targeted.Click to expand...

And to be fair in general....everyone is different so this "lady" should have expected all different kinds of responses...some rude,some trying to kind in their own way,and some just honest!! Me personally,if I see something ignorant or something I feel my opinion could be used...ill use it. People just take stuff way too seriously. I would never ask something like this if I wasn't ready to get slammed...in other words...don't just expect people to kiss your ass:kiss:


----------



## BethHx

megrenade said:


> asking a question? she just said nobody's opinion mattered and that in the end, she'd do what she wanted.. it's just like a circumcision thread, drama. but I guess some people just don't know better.

Id love for you to tell me where i said nobody's opinions matter?
my words were *but i wouldn't have let other peoples opinions change my mind * & why would i start a thread for drama? I started the thread as i am curious of peoples opinions & like most people they give their opinion & leave it at that but some immature people just cant do that.


----------



## BethHx

MUM0FTW0 said:


> stacy1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megrenade said:
> 
> 
> if you wouldn't let other people's opinions sway your decision, why'd you come asking for opinions?
> 
> To be fair to this lady, she has come on here asking a question, not to be judged or targeted.Click to expand...
> 
> And to be fair in general....everyone is different so this "lady" should have expected all different kinds of responses...some rude,some trying to kind in their own way,and some just honest!! Me personally,if I see something ignorant or something I feel my opinion could be used...ill use it. People just take stuff way too seriously. I would never ask something like this if I wasn't ready to get slammed...in other words...don't just expect people to kiss your ass:kiss:Click to expand...


no need for the "lady" part really was there? some people on this teen forum are just rude & too childish!
I haven't once moaned about the responses i got and i expect to get contraversial comments as its a very contraversial subject i am asking about.
I don't expect anyone to kiss my ass.
But its funny how when older people post about alcohol none of you jump on them?
I think you people just enjoy trying to upset people.


----------



## BethHx

oh & every thread that gets posted is to get peoples opinions, so why not go be bitchy to all them too?
real nice people.


----------



## megrenade

well you included your story like you wanted advice on if you should drink or not; so why even inquire about it if nobody's opinion would have swayed your decision either way? you aren't understanding what I'm saying I guess.. I give up.


----------



## BethHx

megrenade said:


> well you included your story like you wanted advice on if you should drink or not; so why even inquire about it if nobody's opinion would have swayed your decision either way? you aren't understanding what I'm saying I guess.. I give up.

I understand exactly what your saying.
Your saying it was a pointless thread to start if i was going to have a drink anyway.
But i dont feel it was, i was interested to see if anyone else has had a drink since being pregnant or if anyone else is craving alcohol.
Just like posting about a certain pain is to see if anyone else has had it or anyone knows what it could be.


----------



## stacy1991

megrenade said:


> well you included your story like you wanted advice on if you should drink or not; so why even inquire about it if nobody's opinion would have swayed your decision either way? you aren't understanding what I'm saying I guess.. I give up.

As she said she did not say nobodies opinion mattered. She was purley just putting the subject out there to see everybodies different point of view on the matter. There is a big difference with giving your opinion and then just being plain out bitchy like you were. You said what you had to say so you should just leave it at that and stop continuing it im sure you have better things to do..


----------



## megrenade

if you go see my initial reply to the thread, I wasn't bitchy at all?


----------



## GemmaLeanne

well i had one half pint with DD during a family engagement party.

i also had a sip at xmas but it made me feel sick. 

anyway its your decision, but no.. 1 bottle wont hurt (the day before i found out i was pregnant was my 18th birthday and i was completely wasted. my DD was born perfectly fine) im not saying drinking during pregnancy is ok. but one wont hurt just stick to one.

and anyway, you can buy non alcoholic beer at tescos etc if its the taste your craving lol :thumbup: there was a huge thread on it in 2nd tri a while back ots like 0.09% or something like that x


----------



## booflebump

Think this has run it's course now

Thread locked


----------

